# Hi-point semis



## tinner (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking for some feed back on Hi-point hand guns . Low price , but is it worth it.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

tinner said:


> Looking for some feed back on Hi-point hand guns . Low price , but is it worth it.


Big, bulky, heavy and unreliable.
I guess that sums it up...
You get what you pay for.
I saw a guy at an indoor range shooting a High Point in the stall next to me.
His slide flew off and landed about 6 feet down range.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Big and bulky. They rattle when you shake em. For a $160.00 i guess thats what you get. If your planning on using it for a CCW gun getsomething else. If your looking for a throwdown gun why not.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Junk that I would be ashamed to own. Save your money and buy a real gun.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

i'm not a proffesional by any means, but i have a friend that had the same experience that big v witnessed. to be very honest , i would be afraid to pull the trigger on a high point. just my 2 pennys worth


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

most of the negative comments are from people who do not own one. I bought one of the newer versions of their 9mm a few years ago as a joke.

I have put about 3000 rounds through it with no malfunctions
it is ugly, blocky, clunky
BUT the trigger is decent, the sights are good, and it shoots pretty damn good for a $140 dollar gun.
This is the gun i keep in my glove box, and in my boat at all times. That way if it gets stolen i am not losing much.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

JUNK JUNK JUNK JUNK!!! dont waste your money buy something better!!


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Big, blocky and really ugly but of the dozens I have shot I've only had 1 fail to fire and that was due to a broken firing pin. THese arent maintained guns either, these are confiscated guns taken from the street and most of them hadnt seen a cleaning ever. Regardless, they shoot. 
I havent shoot them for accuracy or run anything much more than ball ammo through them so I cant speak on that. 
For the price point they are at I think they are superior to Bryco/Lorcins/Jennings and the like.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

tm1669 said:


> Big, blocky and really ugly but of the dozens I have shot I've only had 1 fail to fire and that was due to a broken firing pin. *THese arent maintained guns either, these are confiscated guns taken from the street and most of them hadnt seen a cleaning ever.* Regardless, they shoot.
> I havent shoot them for accuracy or run anything much more than ball ammo through them so I cant speak on that.
> For the price point they are at I think they are superior to Bryco/Lorcins/Jennings and the like.


Bold face and under line in his comment is my edit.

Testimony to reliability that under those conditions and only one FTF is a great thing.

I actually own several in addition to Glocks, S&W, Ruger, etc.

I have the 995 carbine, a 9mm, 40, and 45, handgun. They are big and ugly because they are a simple blow back design. 

I shoot A LOT because I cast my own bullets and reload. All I pay for is powder and primers. 1000,s of rounds, no fail to fire. I carry a C9 instead of my Glock 21 as a concealed carry gun. Made in Ohio and Guaranteed for life.

I even dropped one of the grips I had taken off one of the guns and rolled my chair across it accidentally. When I called Hi-Point to order a replacement grip, they said no problem, that happens and sent out a new set free.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

TomC said:


> Big and bulky. They rattle when you shake em. For a $160.00 i guess thats what you get. If your planning on using it for a CCW gun getsomething else. If your looking for a throwdown gun why not.


They rattle because they are a blow back design and there is a movable counter weight built into the grip strap that is part of what makes them so reliable.

PS:

"If your looking for a throwdown gun why not."

I would not know personally but I have heard a knife is better and can not be traced.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, they are ugly, but I haven't seen one ftf yet. My buddy has a .40 and loves it...thousands of rounds. He bought his on the same day that I bought my XDm...but he had $400 left over for ammo.

It meets the criteria of a great self defense handgun. *Pull trigger, go bang, hit target.*

And...it's made in America.


----------



## tinner (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks for input but it seems that i am in the same place as i started. not sure. all that you have posted and all that i have read is always 50 50 What to do What to do Thanks Tinner


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

ask someone who already owns one, do not listen to the people who dont have them and have not shot them
i have one and it shoots and runs good


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I bought a HiPoint 380 about 2 months ago and have fired 200 rounds through it and have had no problems with it. It is kinda bulky but so am I ....LOL..................Just my 2 cents.................Rich


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

A pot metal gun. Does it really need an explanation?


----------



## tinner (Mar 28, 2009)

For all of you who had problems ,did you use the life time warranty to get it fixed or just give up on it. I know other brands are not without faults. I have read they are very good handling repairs.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

All this you get what you pay for stuff is a little misleading. High end custom shop guns are great but there are plenty of guns out there for a fraction of the price that shoot just as well and are just as reliable. Someone that cant afford or doesnt want to spend a fortune on a pistol shouldnt feel like they are buying a lesser gun because it cost less.
Its true Hi Points have a zinc alloy slide but untill someone proves to me that there is a pattern of failures from using this alloy I dont see the relevence. Hi Point actually rates most models they have for +P use.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi-Points won't win any beauty contests. Some people think that because they are inexpensive and affordable firearms they must also be cheaply made and full of issues. That's not the case with Hi-Points.

Here are a few non-biased reviews of Hi-Points. Read and make your own decision.

http://www.shootingtimes.com/handgun_reviews/hipoint_100605/index.html
http://www.hi-pointfirearms.com/documents/guntest.pdf
http://www.gunweek.com/2006/feature0120.html


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Range toy maybe ok. CCW gun, Maybe shoot 500 or 1000 and see how it performs. For me I want uber reliability. If I pull, SHTF, i really dont want the last thing I hear to be "click".


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Speaking of shooting Rednek, did you ever quit?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I own a 9mm High Point. Bought it to carry with me hunting, fishing and walks in the woods ect. I figured if it something happened to it, I'm not out much. I was sold on the lifetime warranty. So far I have not had any issues with it, it shoots great. It will not win any beauty contests but it works. And they are made in Ohio.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

American made or not, we are talking about a destructive device that explodes in your hand, hurling mass downrange. 

I own a Walther P22 and I dog on it for the same reason. In fact, I'm reluctant to let my kids shoot it. A pistol should be made from absolute high end ingredients, from top to bottom. Period. 



> The slide is die cast from a zinc-family alloy that includes aluminum, magnesium, and copper and is called zamak-3, rather than machined from forged steel. When asked why die-casting was chosen as a manufacturing technique, a Hi-Point representative responded, "In the area of Ohio where we are located, there are many shops that specialize in die casting for the auto industry. We utilize this resource."



Regardless of opinion, die cast slides are inferior to machined steel. That's just a fact. I may cut corners when it comes to a lot of things, however, firearms are not one of them. I will admit I own a Walther P22, with a zinc slide...and I will also admit, I will not be shocked when the slide breaks in half & hits me in the face. 

Life expectancy vs. safety vs. +p rounds, however you take it, cast metal is inferior, period.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I dont own one myself(I guess I am a bit snobbish with guns) but I have friends who have both the handguns and the carbines and have not had a issue with them.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I own the 9mm. Never had any problems. I point it. Pull the trigger. It goes.bang


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

No one gun manufacture is worst than the other all guns fail one time or another. Here are some glock pics and what about the S&W 380 BD's where the slide release lever would unlatch while shooting and the slide would fly off. Google failure of any gun manufacture and you find what you are looking for or not looking for.


----------



## ovlo (Jul 3, 2007)

I had a 9mm high point rifle for a few years. it was the cheepest gun I had and we treated it like dirt. at one point we dicided to never clean it agian and see how long it lasted. it got so dirty the brass shells would be black when they were spit out. someone made me an offer on it and i sold it

it never missed a shell. would go bang every time pretty good gun. but i still dont want another one


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

ovlo said:


> it never missed a shell. would go bang every time pretty good gun. but i still dont want another one




LOL! Now THAT'S a review.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

As much as I hate to drag this thread back to the top I stumbled across this video this evening.

http://www.gunsandammo.com/video/handguns/reviews/torture-tests/trying-break-hi-point

The video quality isn't the best but the content was pretty interesting. I personally won't buy one but I won't bash anyone who does.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Very cool video, and it proves what I have always said about Hi Points. Ugly, heavy, they will wear out but have a lifetime warranty, but they will bark when the trigger is pulled.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

When buying a gun I always ask myself, would you bet your life on this gun? No way!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> When buying a gun I always ask myself, would you bet your life on this gun? No way!


there's a huge difference between buying one for simple target shooting and protection.but,considering the price it may be all that some people can afford to buy for protection and i guess it would be better than having nothing.myself,i would not buy one but that's just my opinion.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

I bought a 40 back in 2002 when I was in college. I have put a 1000+ rounds through it, sold it to my brother a few yrs later, and I just bought it back. Neither one of us have had a problem with it.


----------

